# Red Sea CO2 Pro System Question



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

We just got one of  these  systems and have a quick question. An optional piece allows for automatic turning on and off of the CO2 with the lights, but it's an additional $70, which we want to avoid if possible. From what I understand the CO2 should just be on when the lights are on, however we have it so the lights don't come on until 10:30, but my mom leaves for work at 7:30. Is it going to hurt the plants, or more importantly, the fish, to have the CO2 on for those extra hours in the morning?


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

Some people here leave their co2 on 24/7. I believe rex does. You should ask him; He's expert in just about..uh..everything.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Having CO2 on 24/7 won't hurt the fish but it will quickly deplete the CO2 in a small setup like that. You can, however, come up with a less expensive solenoid than that. There are a few sources to be found online (I think Spartan Scientific comes to mind, plus Aquatic-Eco, etc.). One of the easiest ways might be to hit Rex Grigg's site here.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The additional piece is called a Solenoid, and works like a magnet to shut off the "gate" that allows CO2 to flow.

Lots of people run their CO2 24/7 without any issues. The reason why some folks like to shut them off at night is because 

1) saves CO2 since CO2 is not used when the lights are off 
2) Less common, pH drops at night further, resulting in pH swings. But you can run a airstone at night on a timer if this happens to aggitate the water, and degas extra CO2.

Ultimately, I don't think you'll have any issues running it 24/7 and it is not necessary to purchase the additonal piece. If you do decide you want an additonal regulator though I would recommend an Azoo regulator or Milwaukee regulator that already comes with solenoid and can be had for $80 shipped, and just save the other regulator for a setup that you feel comfortable running CO2 24/7.

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

John,
The key in her case is the regulator and tank combo she is using. It's the paintball setup from Red Sea...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ah I see, I couldn't open the link so I was just using assumption that it was the New Red Sea Regulator that aquabuys is selling. No wonder that thing is so expensive.

-John N.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

thanks for your guys' input, I think we're just going to leave it on, however, since it is a small CO2 tank (20 oz) how long is it going to last if it's on 24/7, or even on for just 12h/day?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

That depends on how big the aquarium is and what level of CO2 you're taking it to. On the flip side, it's also not too expensive to buy one or two more 20oz bottles to allow you to go longer without going out to refill.

But to make that tank last...you'll really want the solenoid. But you can work without it for a while and see how things go. You never know what will happen. That can also give you time to get a little more $$ saved up.


----------



## thatguy (Oct 16, 2005)

another option would be to find a used large co2 tank and get the adapter for it so you can just refill your paintball canister by itself. if you could get a good deal on one used it may be worthwhile.

thats the only way id use the paintball tank..then again i have more than one co2 tank and ones a 20lb'r.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Cassie...check this out. It's the solenoid you need for $33.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

so then the consensis is that the solenoid is better than leaving the CO2 on, based on what is best for the plants and fish? filling isn't really a problem, since we have a paintball shop just down the street and with the spare... so I guess the topic/question should have been more which is better, CO2 on for 24/7 or having it in sync with the lights... If it's better to turn it on and off, then I'm going to order that one from the last link


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

There is no absolute answer on this one. With 24/7 CO2 you have higher CO2 levels the second the light turns on, and more stable overall. With lights only CO2 your CO2 levels (and pH) will fluctuate more, but you'll use less CO2. You'll may also have less CO2 overnight as your CO2 production will be limited to fish and plants. And, no, pH shifts will not harm your fish.


----------

